# How do I determine correct size serving string to use?



## edthearcher

there will be verious opinions on this, i use when making my strings 24 strands of BCY trophy, i find that .018 gives me the best nock to string fit. use 3D on my ends


----------



## Joseph McCluske

The easiest way is to run an inch of serving and check the nock fit if not good go to a different size thread...


----------



## dwagoner

bcy3d is a great all around that you can use on most parts of strings, some need more durable serving in certain spots but 3D does 90% of what youll need most likely. Center serving .018 to .021 size is 99% of whats uses for that


----------



## b0w_bender

Joseph McCluske said:


> The easiest way is to run an inch of serving and check the nock fit if not good go to a different size thread...


bingo!


----------



## ARTHURDJR338

Excellent info, much thanks to all. Will buy sizes recommended and go from there. I have two "retired" bows I can practice and learn on prior to trying to serve anything on my hunting bows.

Again thanks to all who replied, I appreciate the help and education.
Arthur.


----------



## deadnuts31

Does anyone have the serving measurements for a 2012 vector turbo #2 cams? I have the string and cable specs from the Hoyt website but I don't know the serving lengths. Thanks!


----------

